# Retic eats man



## Baghdady (Nov 5, 2007)

Friend sent me this link , have a look . We all know its possible, trick is don't sleep where these bad boys are getting around http://www.funnyphotos.net.au/man-eating-snake/ :?


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 5, 2007)

Whoa :shock: Thats umm.. pretty gross lol
Why would the guy who got eaten go take a nap in the jungle?!?! :?
I don't think thats too smart.. Lol 

Did they know that the snake ate the guy or did they just cut it open coz they caught it THEN realised it ate the guy? :|:shock:


----------



## scorps (Nov 5, 2007)

thats scary *makes sure hatchy childrens isstill in cage*


----------



## Baghdady (Nov 5, 2007)

He was an oil worker that went for a bludge away from the rig. I think when tyey could'nt find him and found it instead they figuired it out. They are a tru weapon


----------



## Stroppy (Nov 5, 2007)

probably another one of those urban legends type story,,, wasn't really confirmed according to the story was it,,,,,,, bit like the old cactus spider that got imported into the states from some exotic place hatching dinner sized spiders
and it doesn't look too real does,,,,, these same pics have been floating atound for a few yrs so wasn't like a news report


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 5, 2007)

a retic would certainly be capable,considering the size of prey they usually eat


----------



## Ryan93 (Nov 5, 2007)

damm man that is 1 hell of a {python reticulus} damm im gud im 14 and i know some scientific names allready


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Nov 5, 2007)

its on the internet it has to be real!!!

lol


----------



## Jozz (Nov 5, 2007)

I reckon the snake in the first 2 pics is different to the last 3?


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Nov 5, 2007)

I saw a doco that included these very photos. Apparently the experts reckon it is most likely a fake. Many reason were given, although they determined that it was possible for such a snake to eat a man. Still very scary to imagine. :shock:


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 5, 2007)

why is it under funny photos? 
lol
but yeah, i think it looks fake, but still interesting.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 5, 2007)

Ryan93 said:


> damm man that is 1 hell of a {python reticulus} damm im gud im 14 and i know some scientific names allready



it's actually _python reticulatus_


----------



## slim6y (Nov 5, 2007)

I just love reading the comments - for example:

_"get over it a snake died big woop yeah it was eating but they needed to see if it was the man inside you retards if your so upset you go join green peace"_

HAHAHAHA!!! Oh dear.... let's see if I can find another one....

"_shiver that's really creepy, glad it's not me." _- If it was you how'd you write this?

_"o.m.g.

This is my worst fear. Apart from bites, attacks and coiled and sprung lunges. Disgusting and horrifying."_

Sprung lunges? Oh well...


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 5, 2007)

Interesting comment made by one guy about the position of the dislocated arm and the condition of the fingers (swelling due to the acid and just being wet) and the shape of the snake. I have no idea if it's true or not. it looks disturbingly real to me though and i'll not take a chance when sleeping in the jungle!


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Nov 5, 2007)

Poor snake might have gotten constipated trying to poop the guys pants.


----------



## pugsly (Nov 5, 2007)

Its true.

Not the only man to be eaten by a retic over there either.


----------



## krusty (Nov 6, 2007)

cool hey.....


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Nov 6, 2007)

As I was looking at the pics, I realised that humans are actually a very convenient shape for snake food. 

think about it.. no enormous hips like a kangaroo to stretch over, no claws or horns or anything like that. 

although humans probably wouldn't be the healthiest option considering all the junk people eat nowadays


----------



## channi (Nov 6, 2007)

basin_snake said:


> Poor snake might have gotten constipated trying to poop the guys pants.


 
That's what I was thinking and I couldn't see if he was wearing one but I don't imagine that belt buckles are very digestible either.


----------



## addy (Nov 6, 2007)

My girl friend got this in an email...the wording was in thai, apparently it was in cambodia and that was actually a teenage boy. No idea what the real story is,,i just know it isn't funny.


----------



## mungus (Nov 6, 2007)

I think its a fake.
In one photo it shows the head of the snake and all the way down to its stomach.
You can see the lump getting bigger as you work you way down the body of the snake.
Also, the photo showing his whole body will verify this.
So that means the snake ate him FEET first ?????
Now, unless he had both feet together at the time he was being eaten, this would have been
a bit difficult for the python.
But I'm no expert, what do you all think ????


----------



## skunk (Nov 6, 2007)

definately not a fake.

maybe that particular case was but one case that came out in the kinezo news paper when i was in asia had full coloured pics of a man swallowd untill his shoulders. the retic couldnt get past his shoulders n was found n killed by locals. happend a good 5+ yrs ago now.

:evil:


----------

